# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  بعثـــــة المنتـــــخب .. وخــــــــبر

## مجدالدين شريف

*&

&

&

بعثة المنتخب الوطني تحط الرحال علي ارض الوطن قبل قليل قادمة من القاهرة .

قرر الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني اقامة معسكر مقفول بالعاصمة الزامبية لوساكا ، وتقرر مغادرة البعثة العائدة لارض الوطن قبل قليل يوم الخميس 20/يناير ويستمر المعسكر الي 30/يناير لمواصلة الاعداد للبطولة الافريقية .
*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*شكرا يا مبدع
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*الحمد لله على السلامة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*يعني كــــان شلنــــا يوم السفر ويــوم الرجوع منه

مدة المعسكر تكون ثمانية ايــــام فقط

مـــاكان يفضلـــو في القـــاهرة بدل صرف القروش في الفاضي
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* هرجله  زايده    عن  الحدّْ  ماكان  يستمروا  فى

القاهره ومحاولة  ملاقاة  فرق  كبيره  هناك  .
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

يعني كــــان شلنــــا يوم السفر ويــوم الرجوع منه

مدة المعسكر تكون ثمانية ايــــام فقط

مـــاكان يفضلـــو في القـــاهرة بدل صرف القروش في الفاضي




والله كلامك فوق محلو صرف قروش ومجهود 

ربنا يوفق 
*

----------


## الصفوى

*لوساكا اسمرا القاهره والمحصله صفر
*

----------


## fanan

*شكرا يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*منتخب السياحة والآثــــــــــــــــــــار الوطني
كان وفروا القروش دي حججوا بيها اعمامك ديل ما كان احسن؟؟
                        	*

----------


## hamdi73

*مشكور مجد الدين على المعلومات الجديدة .

*

----------


## hamdi73

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

منتخب السياحة والآثــــــــــــــــــــار الوطني
كان وفروا القروش دي حججوا بيها اعمامك ديل ما كان احسن؟؟



هههههه دى قوية دى .
*

----------


## Gold star

*حمد الله علي السلامة

وانشاء الله كلام ما يرجعوا اللعيبة لنواديهم ده فشوش ؟؟
                        	*

----------

